# Neues WoW-Addon " Warlords of Draenor"



## Maggolos (8. November 2013)

Auf der Blizzcon wurde heute von Chris Metzen Warlords of Draenor angekündigt, was ist neu ?:

- Level Cap auf 100.
- "Neue Welt": Draenor (Ist die Scherbenwelt, vor Zersplitterung, sprich vor Portalöffnung) (Kesslers Knigge Draenor Clips verbessert Deutsch/German - YouTube).
- Die Geschichte wird vor der Ankunft der Brennenden Legion spielen, Garrosh reist in der Zeit zurück, um zu verhindern, dass die Orks das Blut von Mannorth trinken, um sich seine Eigene Horde zu erschaffen, um                Allianz und Horde zu vernichten.
- 7 Gebiete (Nagrand, Schattenmondtal, Frostfeuergrad, Gorgrond, Dschungel von Tanaan, Talador, Spitzen von Arak), ähnlich BC, für Karte siehe Link unten.
- Neue Charaktermodelle, erweiterte Charakterhilfe und damit mehr Anpassung für den persönlichen Charakter (hoffe Chaos-Orks).
- Keine neue Klasse und Volk.
- Neue Raids, Weltbosse, Inis, Schlachtfelder, Quests (Sieben neue Dungeons (4 für 90 bis 100 und 3 nur für Level 100), OBRS wird ein exklusiver 100er, Hero-Dungeon.
- 2 Neue Raids mit 16 Bossen insgesamt.
- Alle Raids werden Flexraids.
- Neue Raid-Stufe Mythic für 20 Spieler.
- Boost um direkt Level 90 zu werden (1 Char).
- Durutan, Velen, Garrosh Ner'zhul, Guldan usw*. werden Kernfiguren (*siehe dafür Charaktermodelle, Kartenübersicht & mehr ), Orks sind die Hauptgegner (hoffe persönlich auch auf Dämonen, Drakin, Eredar).
- Verbesserung der Grafik-Engine.
- Neue wichtige Neuerung, "Garnison", Kurzfassung: eigene Festungen machen + Truppen z.B. Minenarbeiter, die einen Unterstützen, oder Häuser die euch Boni geben z.B. in Berufen, durch Phasing nur für den Besitzer und seine Follower sichtbar (Festung) , dient als persönliche Basis, wächst im Verlauf des Addons (durch eure Taten). (Freut mich sehr).
- Passivetalente beeinflussen die Kernfähigkeiten (Ab Level 91), Ab 100 eine neue Talentgruppe (eine neue Spalte mit 3 Fähigkeiten)
- Vielleicht auf Pvp fixiert, gibt ein großes permanentes Schlachtfeld (Welt-PvP). Hier gilt es diverse Ziele zu erfüllen.
- Neue Charakterwerte (z.B. Bewegungstempo) , alte werden Entfernt (Hit und Waffenkunde).
- Verbesserung bzw. Ausweitung des Berufssystems.
- Crafting aus der Bank, Quest-Items nicht mehr in der Tasche.
- Verbessertes Inventar, mehr Kategorien, Filter-Funktion.
- "Prüfung des Gladiators", PvP"Liga" ohne Equip-Vorteil, ähnlich wie in GW2.

Ich habe versucht alles in Stichpunkten zusammeln, für ausführliche Erklärungen siehe Links unten.






Ich bin mir  teils sicher (Argus, Smaragdgrüne Traum usw. könnten kommen),dass wird das letze Wow-Addon sein, ich hoffe auf Sargeras und Nzoth als Endgegner. Danach schätze ich, wird es Free-2-Play, um zu testen, ob sie mit Titan (neues MMO-Von Blizzard, das irgendwann kommt) so verfahren können.

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYueIdI_2L0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMzeih7_7Hc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obT445jFX2E
Ich sehe im Trailer: Ner'zhul, Doomhammer, Velen und noch ein paar bekannte Sachen.

Quellen:
Charaktermodelle, Kartenübersicht & mehr: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/warlords-of-draenor/#characters
Offizielle FAQ: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/11...lords_of_Draenor_BlizzCon_2013_FAQ-30_10_2013, http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/11473826/Warlords_of_Draenor_Abenteuer_von_90_bis_100-09_11_2013, http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/11512864/Warlords_of_Draenor_Reise_nach_Draenor-09_11_2013
Garnisonerklärung: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/11502044/Übernehmt_die_Führung_Eurer_Garnison-08_11_2013
Gamingseiten: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/diablo-3-reaper-of-souls/news/blizzcon_2013,50026,3029937.html, Artikel: World of Warcraft - Alle Fakten zu Warlords of Draenor, http://www.buffed.de/
Mein Blizzconticket.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird 
Wenn WoW Kostenfrei wird steig ich wieder mit auf. 



> - Boost um direkt Level 90 zu werden.



Wie soll das den gehen?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. November 2013)

Gäään, WoW ist sowas von ausgelutscht.



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Wie soll das den gehen?



RaF bzw. Rolle der Auferstehung, dann kann sich derjenige einen Level 90 Charakter erstellen.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> RaF


 
Was ist das?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. November 2013)

Recruit a Friend (300% EP etc.) aber das mit dem Level 90 Boost wird wohl Rolle der Auferstehung sein um wieder Spieler zu locken..


----------



## Maggolos (8. November 2013)

Es dauert wohl zu lange, um mit seinen Freunden gleichauf zu sein, zuviel Zeitinvestition, direkt Herausforderungen, deshalb ein Char instant auf 90.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

Gut zu Wissen, 
Sind das dann dauerhaft 300% mehr EP?  
Das wird wohl so sein.


----------



## riedelwutz (8. November 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass wird das letze Wow-Addon sein, ich hoffe auf Sargeras und Nzoth als Endgegner. Danach schätze ich, wird es Free-2-Play, um zu testen, ob sie mit Titan (neues MMO-Von Blizzard, das irgendwann kommt) so verfahren können.


 
Titan ist doch eingestampft worden.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (8. November 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen,
> Sind das dann dauerhaft 300% mehr EP?
> Das wird wohl so sein.


 
Naja 300% bekommst du nur bis Stufe 90 dann (also bisher war es immer so, dass es immer nur bis zu dem vorigen Addon ging), wenn du mit Werbt einen Freund spielst. Die restlichen 10 Level sind dann normal, sonst wärst du ja anderen Spielern gegenüber im Vorteil.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2013)

Alles klar


----------



## trigger831 (9. November 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass wird das letze Wow-Addon sein, ich hoffe auf Sargeras und Nzoth als Endgegner. Danach schätze ich, wird es Free-2-Play, um zu testen, ob sie mit Titan (neues MMO-Von Blizzard, das irgendwann kommt) so verfahren können.




Wollen wir´s mal hoffen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. November 2013)

ein mMn totes spiel, dass sie eigendlich schn längst hätten einstampfen können. aber anscheinend verdienen sie noch mehr, als sie dafür ausgeben.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (9. November 2013)

Bin mir nicht so sicher ob dies das letzte Addon sein wird.
Titan wurde zurück in die Anfangsphase katapultiert und vorerst eingestampft. Bis da sich was neues tut haben wir 2017.


----------



## Redbull0329 (9. November 2013)

Oh Mann... Nicht meine Welt 

Mir wäre das zu öde, dann doch lieber Strategie und Shooter


----------



## Metalic (9. November 2013)

Habs "früher" sehr gerne gespielt. Aber bei mir ist schon lange Schluss. Zum letzten Addon habe ich mich vor Langeweile nochmal hinreißen lassen, aber nach zwei Wochen hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Wow ist einfach nicht mehr das Spiel, wie ich es zu der Zeit von BC gern gespielt habe.
Und wenn ich nun ein paar Infos lese, dann verfolgt Blizzard immer weiter den Weg, weshalb so viele Spieler dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.

Sollte es wirklich zum free2play Titel wechseln bin ich vielleicht nochmal dabei, aber auch nur um zu sehen ob nochmal Leute anfangen die man von der Zeit kennt.


----------



## fire2002de (9. November 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> Habs "früher" sehr gerne gespielt. Aber bei mir ist schon lange Schluss. Zum letzten Addon habe ich mich vor Langeweile nochmal hinreißen lassen, aber nach zwei Wochen hatte ich die Schnauze voll. Wow ist einfach nicht mehr das Spiel, wie ich es zu der Zeit von BC gern gespielt habe.
> Und wenn ich nun ein paar Infos lese, dann verfolgt Blizzard immer weiter den Weg, weshalb so viele Spieler dem Spiel den Rücken gekehrt haben.
> 
> Sollte es wirklich zum free2play Titel wechseln bin ich vielleicht nochmal dabei, aber auch nur um zu sehen ob nochmal Leute anfangen die man von der Zeit kennt.


 
Das gleich bei mir, nur ein f2p wird wow nicht besser machen. Den es kommt sicher ein System wo man das "maximal" nur gegen Geld erreicht. mir persönlich ist nur 1 spiel bekannt wo der f2p Faktor nicht stört.


----------



## Noctai (9. November 2013)

Ich habe auch ne weile wow gezockt. Aber mit vielen Großen Pausen dazwischen, hab aber auch zu Jedem Addon bisher, was erschien ist wieder Reaktiviert, aber diesmal werd ich es definitiv nicht mehr tun. Ich für meinen Teil habe World of Warcraft schon für tot erklärt und wird von mir sicher nie wieder ausgegraben  Aber trotzdem Interessant in welche Richtung dieses Addon geht. Klingt besser als MOP


----------



## Seabound (9. November 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> mir persönlich ist nur 1 spiel bekannt wo der f2p Faktor nicht stört.



LOL ;0)

BTT: ich bin echt froh, dass ich schon seit Jahren kein WoW mehr zocke. Und ein Add-on oder später mal F2P werden mich nicht dazu bringen, nochmal rein zu schnuppern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. November 2013)

Gibt's schon Infos zur Technik (Grafik)? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Earl_Raven (9. November 2013)

Nichts was mich zurück nach azeroth locken könnte.  Bereue bis heute noch den kauf von pandaria,  wo ich nach 3 h spielen wieder aufgehört habe. 28 €(addon) + 20 € (gamecard) für nichts ausgegeben....


----------



## Maggolos (9. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gibt's schon Infos zur Technik (Grafik)?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Nicht wirklich viel, ich zitiere mal das Blizzard FAQ:

"F: Wird es Änderungen an der Grafik und den Mindestsystemanforderungen geben?

Ja – wir werden in dieser Erweiterung ein paar Anpassungen und Verbesserungen an der Grafik-Engine vornehmen, einschließlich einiger Maßnahmen im Zusammenhang mit den aktualisierten Charaktermodellen und der Garnison. Außerdem schauen wir uns andere bereits existierende Systeme mit Hinblick auf grafische Qualität und Performance an. Die genauen Mindestsystemvoraussetzungen geben wir bekannt, wenn die Veröffentlichung der Erweiterung näher rückt."


----------



## Veriquitas (9. November 2013)

Stell dir mal vor wenn du kein Spass an dem Spiel hast dann lässt es sein.


----------



## Robonator (9. November 2013)

riedelwutz schrieb:


> Titan ist doch eingestampft worden.


 
Aha und woher nimmst du dieses Wissen? Ich kann darauf keinerlei hinweise finden das sie es abgebrochen haben sollen. 
Es wurde lediglich gesagt das sie das Konzept nochmal neu überarbeiten.


----------



## plaGGy (9. November 2013)

Naja, ne Menge der Leute die vorher Lead-Design bei WoW-Xpacs für Story, Quest, Raids hatten und nach Wrath für Titan abegezogen wurden sind inzwischen wieder für WoD an Bord gekommen. Und da sich diese seit langem in der Entwicklung befindet könnte es schon sein das Titans erstmal auf Eis liegt. Sieh haben derzeit Hearthstone, Heroes, min. noch 2 ausstehende Expansions  für WoW (WoD + 7.0), da bereits gesagt wurde der Endcontent von WoD wie auch der von MoP (Garrosh dreht durch) in die nächste Xpansion reinspielen soll.

Außerdem ist Titan inzwischen so lange in der Entwicklung und wurde noch nicht mal geteasert, weder echt erwähnt. Also haben sie das Knozept entweder wieder in die Pre-Pre-Alpha geschossen oder es ruht in den Tiefen von Blizzards-Spieleschmieden.


----------



## Sn0w1 (9. November 2013)

@ Raff

Aktuell gibts nur Infos über:

die neuen Charaktermodelle welche mehr Details besitzen werden, der Zwerg zB ein paar mehr Haare hier und da usw. Zu Beachten ist dabei aber das erstmal nur die Classic Chars überarbeitet werden, also Blutelfen, Pandaren und Draenei nicht (hab ich was vergessen?)

die Garnisonen welche man optisch aufbessern kann.

Ich denke aber mal nicht das die Grafiktechnisch noch groß was ändern werden, ich mien wie groß wird WoW dann sein auf der Platte. Und wenn die mit großen (Grafik-)Technischen Veränderungen hätten auftrumpfen wollen würden die das im Trailer mit verarbeiten, daher gehe ich nur von kleinen AUfbesserungen aus.

Zu dem Charakterbosst auf 90:
Spieler die lange inaktiv waren werden wieder ne Rolle der Auferstehung erhalten wie zu MoP und Cata auch. 1 Char wird auf 90 geboostet der Rest nicht. Die 300% Erfahrung über wirb einen Freund werden wie gewohnt nach einem Monat vorbeigehen und sind Account und nicht Charabhängig. Dazu vllt noch gut zu wissen: Wer schonmal ne Rolle der Auferstehung hatte wird keine zweite mehr einsetzen können.
Weiterhin sollte man bedenken das Chars mit dem Boost ab WoD nicht sofort alle Talente haben sondern sich die erst ein bisschen freispielen müsen um den Char zu verstehen, man startet also anders als Addon als "normale" Spieler


Allgemein denke ich wird diese Addon jedoch einen größeren Erfolg haben als die ganzen Addons ab WotLK (was ja eig auch noch ging), zumindest aber die Addons ab Cataclysm. Wir reden hier immerhin von der Scherbenwelt bevor sie so wurde wie wir sie kennen, wir spielen also quasi die Vergangenheit der Scherbenwelt. Da Burning Crusade von vielen neuen und vor allem alten bzw inaktiven Spieler sehr gut aufgenommen wurde kann ich mir gut Vorstellen das eben diese Spieler sich das ganze zumindest angucken werden, da hilf tnatürlich die Rolle der Auferstehung. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt. Ein Blick kann nicht schaden, weil was kostet es euch gratis mal 7 Tage wieder reinzuschauen und direkt mal nen 90er zu spielen in der neuen Welt (abgesehen von den Kosten für die Addons). Ich finde das zuviel leider direkt ankommen: Na ein Glück spiel ich das nicht mehr BC war eh das beste! Naja, hier spielt ihr eigentlich die Enstehung von BC, bzw die Vorgeschichte, also nicht zu früh rumweinen 

Ob es danach aufhört mit WoW würde ich nicht behaupten. Zwar wurden mit der Planung des Spiels bzw der VÖ von WoW 2004 nur Pläne bis zum fünften Addon und Stufe 100 gemacht (zumindest angeblich was da so durchgesickert ist), wenn ich mir aber angucke wieviele Server voll sind und wieviele Leute dadrauf noch spielen, nur in Europa, werden sie das ganze wohl nicht so einfach beenden. Zumal wie gesagt, die letzten Infos darüber wie lange man das Spiel fortführt sind inzwischen 9 Jahre alt ^^

Dazu vllt ne Beispielrechnung: Alle 2 Jahe kommt ein neues Addon, klar das kostet ne Menge Geld, Support, Server etc kostet alles ne Menge Asche, aber:

ca 7 Millionen aktive Spieler (ja mehr sind soweit ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr) spielen 24 Monate lang durch.

Macht als 7 Millionen x 24 Monate x 13€ = 2,184 Milliarden Euro in 2 Jahren. 
Dazu kommen die Verkäufe des Spiels bzw des Addons 7 Millionen x 30€ = 210 Millionen

Sind so ca. 2,4 Milliarden € PLUS Blizzard Haustier Shop, Trading Card Game, Chartransfer  bzw Chardienste im allgemeinen. Ich denke mal die dann geschätze Gesammtsumme von etwa 3 Milliarden€ in 2 Jahren sollten doch reichen für die Weiterführung oder?

(Werte sind natürlich Schätzungen, aber ich denke grob sollte das hinkommen).

So long,
Sn0w1 
Ende

Quellen: Eigenes Wissen und WoD Internetseite (eu.battle.net/wow/de/warlords-of-draenor)

EDIT: 

Zum Thema Release: Schätze mal drittes Quartal 2014 außer die Beta beginnt umgehend dann würd ich sogar fast sagen vor der Sommerpause also eher 1. bis 2. Quartal 2014 (wobei das schon sehr großzügig gerechnet wäre).


----------



## lipt00n (9. November 2013)

Würden Sie verschiedene offizielle Server anbieten, die nur bis zu einer bestimmten Version funktionieren, würde das einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Ich bin mir sicher. 
Fast mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis stand früher im Kontakt mit diesem Spiel und wir alle haben eigtl nur einen Grundtenor: Wir wollen zurück zu TBC oder WotLK.

Für einen offiziellen TBC Server oder WotLK Server der stabil läuft und Support bietet wäre ich sofort bereit wieder Abogebühren zu bezahlen.


----------



## Baer.nap (9. November 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Würden Sie verschiedene offizielle Server anbieten, die nur bis zu einer bestimmten Version funktionieren, würde das einschlagen wie eine Bombe. Ich bin mir sicher.
> Fast mein gesamter Bekanntenkreis stand früher im Kontakt mit diesem Spiel und wir alle haben eigtl nur einen Grundtenor: Wir wollen zurück zu TBC oder WotLK.
> 
> Für einen offiziellen TBC Server oder WotLK Server der stabil läuft und Support bietet wäre ich sofort bereit wieder Abogebühren zu bezahlen.


 
Wir wollen bc/wotlk zurück wegen? weil da meine lieblingsklasse grad fotm war?
weil mir das monatelange abfarmen von icc/bt soviel spaß gemacht hat? 
oder weil ich einfach zu schlecht war um die inis vorm nerv zu legen?

Denn genau diese spieler sind dann 1-2 monate wieder da mimimin rum und haun wieder ab!


----------



## fire2002de (9. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> LOL ;0)
> 
> BTT: ich bin echt froh, dass ich schon seit Jahren kein WoW mehr zocke. Und ein Add-on oder später mal F2P werden mich nicht dazu bringen, nochmal rein zu schnuppern.


 
was hat das lol den zusagen ? bei W.o.T stört der f2p faktor nun mal wirklich nicht! wie gesagt 1 spiel


----------



## AnonHome1234 (9. November 2013)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> Wir wollen bc/wotlk zurück wegen? weil da meine lieblingsklasse grad fotm war?
> weil mir das monatelange abfarmen von icc/bt soviel spaß gemacht hat?
> oder weil ich einfach zu schlecht war um die inis vorm nerv zu legen?
> 
> Denn genau diese spieler sind dann 1-2 monate wieder da mimimin rum und haun wieder ab!



Wenigstens war WoW damals noch anspruchsvoll und nicht so eine dahingeklatschte schei*e wie heute, wo jeder Volldepp irgendwas legen kann.
Ich spiele selber kein WoW mehr, weil das Spiel einfach bis in Grund und Boden ausgelutscht ist und ich werde WoW in Zukunft auch nicht mehr spielen, da kann Blizzard 10 x 90er 4 free anbieten.. Catalysm und Pandaria waren einfach nur eine Schande und diese ganzen Botter ala Honorbuddy, die Blizzard nicht mal nach einem gewonnen Gerichtsprozess in den Griff bekommt..


----------



## drebbin (10. November 2013)

Denke mal anprobieren werde ich es auf jeden Fall.
Aber nur wenn ich endlich auch ohne SweetFX SSAA ohne verschwommene Kanten nutzen kann 
Pandaria war in sich geschlossen eigentlich sehr stimmig, es passt nur in den Verlauf zu 0% rein, aber in dem Punkt hatte Cataclysm ja schon den Anfang gemacht...
Da ich nur noch Gelegenheitszocker sein kann stören mich persönlich die Spielvereinfachungen nicht, aber ich stimme zu das  dem richtigen Progress die Erfolgs- und Equipmentspitze mit größerem Abstand zum Normalzocker zu erreichen sein sollte.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Es dauert wohl zu lange, um mit seinen Freunden gleichauf zu sein, zuviel Zeitinvestition, direkt Herausforderungen, deshalb ein Char instant auf 90.


 
Wow ist der Weichspüler unter den Mmorpgs und dank seines finanziellen Erfolgs haben sich andere Studios an den ganzen casual features orientiert, mit der Hoffnung auch was vom Kuchen abzubekommen, ohne Erfolg, wie man bei den ganzen f2p Titeln sehen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Alephthau (10. November 2013)

Hi,

WoW ein totes Spiel bei 7,7 Mio aktiven Accounts?! Oo 

SWTOR hat 1,7 Mio Free2play-Accounts und 500000 Abonenten, wobei ich nicht heraus gefunden haben wie viele AKTIVE f2p-Acc da jetzt vorhanden sind. Andere MMOs werden auch nicht mehr Spieler, sondern eher weniger, haben!

Zum Vergleich mal die Verkaufszahlen von BF3 mit Stand 01.08.2012: 15 Mio verkaufte Exemplare weltweit! (Das wird sich jetzt nicht verdoppelt haben und auch hier bleibt die Frage, wie viele Spieler davon durchgehend aktiv spielen!)

Der Totengesang wurde schon sehr oft für WoW angehoben, letztlich ist es aber wohl das MMO mit der höchsten und stabilsten Kernspielerschaft......und F2P ist nicht mal ansatzweise so gut wie man denkt, denn keiner hat was zu verschenken und Kosten müssen gedeckt werden.

Casualisierung finde ich auch nicht grundlegend schlecht, denn bei ALLEN früheren MMOs war es die "Angst" nicht (mehr) aufschließen zu können, die die Leute davon abgehalten hat mit einem MMO (wieder) anzufangen. Beim geheiligten Classic, war es z.B. nicht jedem vergönnt die gesamte Story mit zu erleben. Die wenigsten haben den Endcontent von innen gesehen, es haben also quasi 90% der Spieler 10% der Spieler das Spielerlebnis bezahlt!

Project Titan ist nebenbei, mehr oder weniger, auf Eis gelegt und davon sind, wenn ich mich nicht irre, 44 Mitarbeiter zu WoW versetzt worden um sich, sozusagen, auf die stabile Cashcow zu konzentrieren! (Frei nach dem Motto: Keine Experimente)

Meiner einer hat übrigens mal von jemandem erfahren, der für Blizzard gearbeitet hat, dass WoW schon eine ganze Zeit lang die "Petrischale" für Titan gewesen ist, wo sie in den letzten Jahren alles mögliche getestet haben. (Haustierkämpfe z.B. )

Ich kann mir also vorstellen, dass einige der genannten neuen Features somit wieder aus Titan kommen, wobei ich sagen muss einiges von dem empfinde ich auch als sehr durchwachsen bzw gewöhnungsbedürftig....der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier! 

Ich hoffe nebenbei, dass die Grafik-Engine gewechselt wird, vielleicht kommt ja die von Titan zum Einsatz, denn die detaillierteren Modelle werden mit Sicherheit nicht gerade für einen Performanceschub sorgen! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2013)

Du findest casualisierung bei "massive" online roleplaying games toll? Ich glaube du hast den Sinn dahinter nicht verstanden. Bei solchen Spielen ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht umgekehrt. Die Funktion das man einen 90er char erstellen kann egalisiert doch das ganze Spiel. So ein Käse...

MfG


----------



## Low (10. November 2013)

Mag sein wenn man das erste mal WoW spielt, aber nach dem 20. mal hochleveln hat man irgendwann keine Lust mehr 
Da man eh alles in den Arsch gegschoben bekommt sinkt der Spaßfaktor noch mehr. Es gab mal Zeiten da haben Low Inis Spaß gemacht...^^


----------



## lipt00n (10. November 2013)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> Wir wollen bc/wotlk zurück wegen? weil da meine lieblingsklasse grad fotm war?


War ich das als Kriegertank jemals? Naja...


Baer.nap schrieb:


> weil mir das monatelange abfarmen von icc/bt soviel spaß gemacht hat?


Hat es, jedenfalls mehr Spaß als der Müll in MoP. Alle 25er Raidinis empfand ich als wesentlich spaßiger als den neuen Krempel. Und fordernder auch, indeed. 


Baer.nap schrieb:


> oder weil ich einfach zu schlecht war um die inis vorm nerv zu legen?


nerf*
Nein, war ich nicht.


Baer.nap schrieb:


> Denn genau diese spieler sind dann 1-2 monate wieder da mimimin rum und haun wieder ab!


Du müsstest dich ja dann nciht darum kümmern und kannst den neuen Content spielen -mit noch mehr täglichen Quests, noch mehr epischen Items für ebendiese Quests, noch mehr Epilepsieeffekten ohne Gameplayhintergrund, noch mehr kaputten Talentbäumen, noch mehr Klasseneinheitsbrei.
Wie langweilig Raidlead sein muss, wenn ich nicht mehr schwitzend aufs Setup gucken muss um mir alternative Taktiken zu überlegen -kann ja beinahe jede Klasse beinahe alles mittlerweile...


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2013)

@LOW
Eben, dass meine ich ja. Man kriegt alles in den Ar*** geschoben und muss sich nichts mehr verdienen. Mmorpgs sollten wieder mehr entschleunigt und mehr Wert auf soziale und Gruppenspielaspekte und auf Komplexiät gelegt werden. Ein Grund warum ich zur Zeit Final Fantasy a Realm reborn spiele. 

MfG


----------



## Alephthau (10. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du findest casualisierung bei "massive" online roleplaying games toll? Ich glaube du hast den Sinn dahinter nicht verstanden. Bei solchen Spielen ist der Weg das Ziel und nicht umgekehrt. Die Funktion das man einen 90er char erstellen kann egalisiert doch das ganze Spiel. So ein Käse...
> 
> MfG


 
Ich bin, dadurch das ich ein alter Sack bin, einer der wenigen die schon vor WoW in die MMo-Welt reingeschnuppert und auch auf asiatischen Servern z.B. diverse Betas von Asia-MMos mit lauter Asiaten gespielt hat, deshalb behaupte ich frech ein wenig Ahnung zu haben von der Materie! 

Das wichtigste an einem MMoRPG ist die Charakterentwicklung, hier war zumindest zu beginn die Schwäche von WoW gegenüber anderen Genrevertretern. Ich weis noch wie ich STUNDEN dabei verbracht habe meine Chars in AO von den Stats her zu optimieren um z.B. bestimmte Items tragen zu können, viele der Leute die darüber jammern wie casualisiert WoW ist, würden ko...äh nicht begeistert sein wenn es so aufwändig werden würde in WoW. 

In WoW war es früher und auch heute so: Item droppt, man hat es bekommen und brauchte es nur anzuziehen. 

Was immer gerne vergessen wird, die Infrastruktur bezahlt sich nicht von selbst, je weniger Spieler um so weniger Umsatz und um so weniger rentiert es sich zu investieren! Casuals bezahlen das Spiel und nicht die 5-10% die den Endcontent als einziges zu sehen bekommen. Das LfR-Tool war somit ein intelligenter Kniff Casuals den Endcontent zu ermöglichen und sich auch von den Belohnungen her gut zu fühlen. Auch das schnelle aufholen beim Equip war eine gute Handlung, denn ich erinnere mich noch wo früher in Classic gesucht wurde: Klasse XY, mindestens T2 und Erfahrung im entsprechenden Endcontent!!! Wie viele "Neue" hatten da wohl die Chance mitzumachen, bzw diese Anforderungen zumindest vom Equip her zu erfüllen? Heute kann man auch nach einer längeren Pause wieder gut einsteigen, man muss einfach ein wenig Punkte farmen und kann sein Equip so konkurrenzfähig machen!

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviele gute Spieler unentdeckt geblieben sind, bloß weil sie ihr Equip nicht angleichen konnten.....

Alles in allem ist es genau DAS was WoW so erfolgreich macht, dass Spieler abwandern ist kein Zeichen das es schlecht ist, sondern schlicht das die Leute sich überspielt haben. Ich habe auch schon Pausen hinter mir, wobei ich es jetzt angenehmer finde aus einer Pause wieder zurück zu kommen. 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> @LOW
> Eben, dass meine ich ja. Man kriegt alles in den Ar*** geschoben und muss sich nichts mehr verdienen.


 
Genau das ein ganz entscheidener Grund warum ich kein WoW mehr spiele.


----------



## DarkMo (10. November 2013)

wenn das wirklich ma f2p wird - is damit das gesamtspiel (also inklusive aller addons) gemeint, oder nur das basisspiel?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> wenn das wirklich ma f2p wird - is damit das gesamtspiel (also inklusive aller addons) gemeint, oder nur das basisspiel?


 
Natürlich als Gesamtspiel


----------



## plaGGy (10. November 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> War ich das als Kriegertank jemals? Naja...
> 
> Hat es, jedenfalls mehr Spaß als der Müll in MoP. Alle 25er Raidinis empfand ich als wesentlich spaßiger als den neuen Krempel. Und fordernder auch, indeed.
> 
> ...


 

Absoluter Schwachsinn, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.

Dieses Hardcore-Geschwätz ist einfach so nervig.

Wir sind inzwischen zumindest mal soweit, das Hero-Bosse schwer sind weil sie schwer sind und nicht weil sie unmöglich sind (Hallo, Vanilla!).

Und man bekommt weiterhin nur "Casual"-Kram, "in den Arsch geschoben".
Als Raider verdient man sich seine Gear, die deutlich bessere Werte hat in brettharten Kämpfen in denen jeder einzelne seine(n) Mann/Frau stehen muss.
Hier wird wieder eine Zeit glorifiziert, die alles andere als lustig war, sondern eher hochgradig kompliziert und frustierend.
Wir sind endlich an einem Punkt, an dem auch Menschen mit weniger Zeit ganz ganz oben Mitraiden können und ein es für einen guten Raid reicht sich 2-3 mal die Woche zu treffen.

Dieses hirnrissige Hardcore-Farmen was letztendlich in Wrath eliminiert wurde war einfach tödlich für jeglichen Spielspaß.
Ja, es sind weniger Leute die spielen, aber es sind mehr Leute die auch das sehen was Blizzard als Content ins SPiel bringt.
Was macht es für einen Sinn eine Naxx40er und SWP zu integrieren, wenn es nur 5% aller Wowler überhaupt von innen sehen. Es gibt heute noch Leute die mit SWP nichts anfangen können und nicht wissen, das AQ40er Gear "nur" Tier 2.5 ist und Naxx40er Tier 3 ist.

Ja, es ist nicht mehr so wichtig das man in einer Hero-Dungeongruppe die Leute kennt und jeder seinen Char kann, wie es in Vanilla, BC und Cata der fall war. Aber Gott sei dank kann man nun auch mal davon ausgehen das man den Dungeon schafft und nicht schon am 1. Boss 30minuten wipet und sich die Gruppe auflöst.
Wer Hardcore will, soll Dungeon-Challenge gehen und Gold holen.

Und bitte, fangt nich an die alten Talentress zu vergöttern, die waren broken beyond fixing... es gab nur eine einzige Möglichkeit pro Maintree, hier und da mal 1-2 Talente die abwichen, aber sonst waren in ALLEN Addons immer nur 3 Trees viable, vll mal 1-2 hybride bei einzelnen Klassen.
Die neuen 1 aus 3 Talente sind viel besser und haben sind in vielen Fällen und abhängig vom Boss echte Alternativen wo man vor dem Boss je nach Spielweise austauscht. So viel interessanter als früher.

Und bezüglich des Raidleads: Ja es war doch sehr lustig wenn wieder mal kein Raid stattfinden konnte weil einer der Maintanks krank war und der Offtank ihn nicht ersetzten konnte da seine Klasse nicht gut genug war. Oder wenn man mal eine Woche lang nicht über Big Corehound hinaus kam, weil man nicht genug Hunter für die Tranquilizing Shot Rota hatte und wenn man Stunden brauchte um in BWL zu Broodlord zu kommen, weil Schurken rar waren.
Oder man dieses mal leider keinen Ragnaros legen kann, da der Tank der heute mit ist nicht genug Feuerresigear hat und man Ayamiss nicht töten konnte da einer leider nicht genug Nature-Resi hatte...

Tur mir leid, wenn ich diesen Zeiten zumindest größtenteils nur noch mit der Nostalgie-Brille hinterhertrauere.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Wir sind inzwischen zumindest mal soweit, das Hero-Bosse schwer sind weil sie schwer sind und nicht weil sie unmöglich sind


 
Hahah



plaGGy schrieb:


> Als Raider verdient man sich seine Gear, die deutlich bessere Werte hat in brettharten Kämpfen in denen jeder einzelne seine(n) Mann/Frau stehen muss.



Unsere Gilde und 3-4 andere Gilden hatte bereits in der zweiten Woche 13/14 HC SuG down und wir sind nun wirklich keine Progamer Gilde, also von "bretthart" kann hier nich die rede sein. Der jetzige Content ist mehr als Lachhaft Kollege und ich spiele seit der Beta 2005, "bretthart" ist was anderes. Drachenseele war genauso ein klacks und von Thron fang ich garnicht erst an.. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass du nichtmal weißt, was bretthart überhaupt ist. Warst du damals Naxx oder AQ? Glaube nicht.. Hast du Black Temple oder ICC HC ohne Nerv geschafft, glaub ich ebenfalls nicht, dass war bretthart.

Heute ist nurnoch lächerliches rumgegimpe, jeder Vollhorst macht sein LFR und denkt er wäre was..
Items werden ohne jeglichen Aufwand erbeutet, Ruf farmen ist ein Witz geworden. Die kleinen Strolche freuen sich, wenn man alles hinterhergeworfen bekommt, damals hätten sie WoW schon längst zur Seite gelegt, weil 0% Erfolgschance vorhanden gewesen wäre. Seitdem Activision am start ist, ist WoW eh nicht mehr das was es mal war.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2013)

@Plaggy
Anspruch definiert sich aber nicht nur durch hc farmen und grinden etc., viel mehr durch soziale Interaktion, Förderung von Gruppenspiel, weniger Schnellreisesysteme, härtere Strafen bei Toden etc.. Das sind nun mal Eigenschaften die eine gewisse zeitliche Verbindlichkeit voraussetzen. Wenn man also die Grundpfeiler eines Mmorpgs dahingehend optimiert und vercasualisiert, dann nimmt man eben den Mmorpgs das, was sie einst ausgemacht hat und das führt dann eben dazu das sich solche Spiele egalisieren, weil der Anspruch fehlt und so werden aus vielen interessanten Mmorpgs, belanglose f2p Titel. Wer kurzfristige Erfolge haben will, soll halt Diabolo spielen oder irgendwelche anderen slasher mit RPG Elementen aber nicht verlangen das ein "massive" online role playing game sich an die Feierabendzeit eines früh ins Bett Gehers anpasst.

MfG


----------



## Maggolos (10. November 2013)

Ich persönlich fand Classic/BC am besten, so ein Spiel lebt von Herausforderungen.

Ich hab die Hero_Dungeons von BC gemocht, war anspruchsvoll und man hat sich wirklich gefreut, wo die Bosse down waren. Epic Gear wurde dir nicht nach geschmissen, keine heroischen Raids, sondern direkt wie sie seinen sollen, Pres für Raids (BT), nicht jeder konnte überall rein usw.
Man musste Zeit investieren und in Classic/BC war mit Abstand die beste Atmossphäre, Wotlk war eigentlich auch noch "ganz ok". 
Ich könnte noch viel mehr aufzählen, aber ich glaube die "Alten" wissen was ich meine.
Natürlich ist nicht alles neue schlecht, einiges wurde auch schön verbessert, aber es ist mir zum Teil auch zu Casual, wie die am Catastart, wegen den Heroinis geheult haben, nur weil sie mal schwerer waren.....

P.S Wer von euch hat auch mehr Zeit an Ouro als an C'thun gebraucht  ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CNN_Cn2L2A Nostalgie


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

Maggolos schrieb:


> Man musste Zeit investierNaxxramas 40man - Nihilum vs Kel'Thuzad (World First) - YouTube Nostalgie


 
Das waren noch Zeiten wobei Kel'Thuzad noch leicht war im gegensatz zu anderen Bossen und das noch ohne diese ganze Gearscore schei*e.

Skill > Gearscore

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaHlOhPLjgo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owf7uvxFwhw

nuff said


----------



## Saschi1992 (10. November 2013)

Auf Wow habe ich sogut wie eh keine richtige lust mehr net weil schon ausgelutscht sondern ich lieber jetzt das RL Game Discos und co genieße . Aber hoffe trotzdem das das besser als Mop wird wir werden ja sehen...


----------



## Sunjy (10. November 2013)

Ich Spiel WoW Classic und da geht einfach was ab.. Da sind die Bosse nicht so luschig wie momentan. Selbst HC Bosse gibts ja nur eine Handvoll die das Prädikat schwer überhaupt verdienen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> Ich Spiel WoW Classic und da geht einfach was ab.. Da sind die Bosse nicht so luschig wie momentan. Selbst HC Bosse gibts ja nur eine Handvoll die das Prädikat schwer überhaupt verdienen.


 
Welcher P-Server, PM bitte hab Interesse.


----------



## Low (10. November 2013)

Also wenn Blizzard einen 2.4.3 Server anbieten würde wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## lipt00n (10. November 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.



Aaaaaahja...nun, mir fallen da schon noch ein paar Dinge zu ein:



plaGGy schrieb:


> Hier wird wieder eine Zeit glorifiziert, die alles andere als lustig war, sondern eher hochgradig kompliziert und frustierend.



Nein, hier wird eine Zeit glorifiziert in der es sich noch gelohnt hat, über ein Spiel Blogeinträge zu schreiben, Sheets zu entwickeln und sich mit anderen Spielern auszutauschen/zu diskutieren. Ein Spiel, in dem man noch dafür belohnt wurde, wenn man sich mit den zugrundeliegenden Mechaniken auseinandersetzt. WoW als hochgradig kompliziert zu bezeichnen grenzt ja schon an Hohn, dieses Spiel war noch nie kompliziert. Und Frust...naja....für Menschen mit geringer Frustrationstoleranz möglicherweise. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wir sind endlich an einem Punkt, an dem auch Menschen mit weniger Zeit ganz ganz oben Mitraiden können und ein es für einen guten Raid reicht sich 2-3 mal die Woche zu treffen.



Ich weiss ja nicht, welches Spiel du gespielt hast, aber wir hatten mit unserem Raid, der nicht aus Vollnerds bestand, bei 2 bis (in Ausnahmefällen) 3 Tagen pro Woche BT 7/9 (PrePatch). Und die Abende waren auch durchaus nicht lebensfeindlich, von 19 - 22 Uhr ist jetzt nicht das uberpwnz0riz0richverzichteaufmeinreallife-Gameplay.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Dieses hirnrissige Hardcore-Farmen was letztendlich in Wrath eliminiert wurde war einfach tödlich für jeglichen Spielspaß.



Ich hatte eine sehr gute Zeit mit sehr guten Menschen um mich herum, von denen bis heute viele meine Freunde sind. Und wir hatten viel Spaß miteinander. Auch beim "hirnrissigen Farmen", dass irgendwann von alleine lief, während man sich nett unterhalten hat. Vielleicht hattest du einfach den falschen Raid/die falsche Herangehensweise? Dafür kann man jetzt aber nicht das Spiel verteufeln...

Was ein Spielspaßkiller ist, ist die Tatsache, dass man diese LANGWEILIGEN UND HERAUSFORDERUNGSLOSEN täglichen Quests absolvieren muss, um sich bei Fraktion XYZ Ruf zu erarbeiten. Da hab ich mich lieber mal Samstagsfrüh hingesetzt und stumpf irgendwelche Drops gefarmt, dabei Musik gehört und mich unterhalten, statt mich jetzt in überfüllten Questgebieten mit lauter Trollen um irgendwelche Mobs zu kloppen, mit hunderten von Kilometern Laufwegen und immer und immer und immmer wieder demselben Einheitsbrei. Also sorry....Und Menschen mit weniger Zeit? Das ich nicht lache..kurz nach MoP Release war man doch mindestens 3 Stunden damit beschäftigt, alle Quests abzugrasen, die man für irgendwelchen Rufklimbims braucht -das war mir dann zuviel. Wo bitte komme ich Leuten denn zeitlich entgegen? Statt mit den bösen bösen Nerds im bösen bösen Dungeon 4 Stunden rumzugammeln, darf ich jetzt also Solo- bzw. Kleingruppencontent machen -jeden Tag. 

Wow Blizzard! Toll gemacht! Das ist der wahre Kern eines MMOs!




plaGGy schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nicht mehr so wichtig das man in einer Hero-Dungeongruppe die Leute kennt und jeder seinen Char kann, wie es in Vanilla, BC und Cata der fall war. Aber Gott sei dank kann man nun auch mal davon ausgehen das man den Dungeon schafft und nicht schon am 1. Boss 30minuten wipet und sich die Gruppe auflöst.



Richtig, ich zieh mir ein Ticket im Dungeonbrowser, werde in eine Ini teleportiert, stehe da mit 4 anderen gesichtslosen Nonames und kloppe die, viel zu einfache und kein bisschen fordernde, Instanz im Halbschlaf durch. Wenn ich Glück habe, leaved nicht der Heiler nach dem ersten Boss, weil sein Drop schon wieder nicht drin war, falls doch, habe ich vielleicht Glück und der Nachrücker macht die Ini fertig und verschwindet nicht sofort wieder, weil sie nicht komplett ist. Und wenn ich fertig bin, verteilen sich alle wieder dahin wo sie herkommen.
Sorry, ich will keinen anonymen Speeddating-Gangbang, ich will Spieler mit Persönlichkeit. Das momentane System ermöglicht schnelles abgrinden der Instanzen (was von dir ja verteufelt wird, so wie ich es verstanden habe) aber wohl kein bisschen soziales Spielgefühl.




plaGGy schrieb:


> Wer Hardcore will, soll Dungeon-Challenge gehen und Gold holen.


Weil die Rewards so toll sind...genau! 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und bitte, fangt nich an die alten Talentress zu vergöttern, die waren broken beyond fixing... es gab nur eine einzige Möglichkeit pro Maintree, hier und da mal 1-2 Talente die abwichen, aber sonst waren in ALLEN Addons immer nur 3 Trees viable, vll mal 1-2 hybride bei einzelnen Klassen.



Wenn man alles von irgendwelchen Internetseiten nachgeplappert hat, mit Sicherheit. Da gabs schon mehr Abweichungen die Sinn gemacht haben, innerhalb der Trees. Musste man aber zT nachrechnen, war wohl zu kompliziert, was?

Mir persönlich macht das keinen Spaß, kurz vorm Boss mit zwei, drei Klicks Fähigkeiten umzustellen. Was soll daran auch Spaß machen? Das System ist so innovationsfeindlich und ein herber Rückschritt, mir kommt die Galle hoch wie das vermarktet wird.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (10. November 2013)

Wieso über farmen aufregen, MMORPG's waren schon immer sehr farmlastig und damals zu Naxx Zeiten fand ich das Mats farmen nichtmal so schlecht.
Es gruselt mich nurnoch zu sehen, dass man in WoW mittlerweile einen Char innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf 90 und anschließend nichtmal 2 Wochen braucht um ihn anständig zu equippen um Hero raiden zu gehen, wo ist da bitte der Sinn?
Wenn man keine Zeit hat, spielt man solche Spiele nicht.

Heute wollen viele einfach nurnoch direkt Level 90 sein, T16 in den Popo geschoben bekommen und dann in Orgrimmar rumstehen und zeigen was für tolle Helden sie sind..
Ich geh auch nicht arbeiten und will direkt Vorstandsvorsitzender sein, sowas erarbeitet man sich im Laufe seines Jobs, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine und am schluss kann man immer stolz drauf sein, was man erreicht hat.
Damals zu Classic Zeiten sind kaum Leute mit Epics rumgerannt, haben weder MC, noch AQ oder Naxx von innen gesehen, was auch richtig so ist. Wo bleibt bitte die Herausforderung für die Wirklichen Hardcoreraider, wenn jeder Lauch (sry für den Ausdruck) den selben Mist erreichen kann, so wie heute.

Daran sind nicht die Spieler schuld, sondern hier ist die Schuld vielmehr bei Blizzard zu suchen weil es einfach geldgeile Schweine sind und aus dem WoW von damals das absolute Casualspiel machen, siehe Catalysm und Pandaria..

Ich verwette mein Arsch drauf, würde es Classic/TBC/WotLK Server geben, würde dort mehr Leute spielen als Catalysm/Pandaria und Blizzard würde weit mehr Abonnenten haben als heute.


----------



## duke999 (11. November 2013)

Im Prinzip hast Du recht. Aber die Spieleindustrie wächst stetig und das Gewinnen von Kunden wird schwieriger, da es mehr Konkurrenz gibt. Blizzard, EA, ... sind alles auch nur Firmen, mit dem Ziel der kontinuierlichen Gewinnsteigerung.

Aber die Geschäftsgebaren von EA gehen mir auch sowas von gegen den Strich... 

In WoW war Burning Crusade bis dato das beste Addon - für mich. Und das wird wohl auch so bleiben. Ich spiele seit Dezember 2012 nicht mehr. Vllt. guck ich mal ins neue Addon rein, ohne mir zu viel Hoffnung zu machen.


----------



## Sepulzera (11. November 2013)

Fehlt einfach ein gescheites Splitting per Server.
Welche mit "habe viel Zeit" Setup und welche mit "ich möchte einfach Spaß haben, denn ich SPIELE ein SPIEL und gehe nicht ARBEITEN um vorstandsvorsitzender zu werden".


----------



## JBX (11. November 2013)

Ich find es immer wieder lustig zu lesen wie Spieler von "damals" das Vergangene so sehr glorifizieren. WoW war damals keineswegs besser/schwerer oder sonstwas. Das Spiel hatte in der Anfangszeit 1. ein fürchterliches Balancing und man hätte 90% der Casts pro Klasse entfernen können, weil gar nicht sinnvoll einsetzbar 2. hatte kaum einer der Spieler Erfahrung. WoW war für sehr viele das erste MMO. Wenn man sich heute Videos aus MC & Co. anschaut dann ist das vlt. aus nostalgischer Sicht toll, aber aus spielerischer eher das Grauen.
Und LFR mit "Itemregen" gleichzusetzen ist auch falsch. Klar gibts dort Epics, aber das sind nicht "echte" Epics. Blizzard spricht ja vom LFR gerne als Touristenmodus. Und das ist er auch. Um Normal oder gar Hero zu raiden brauchts viel mehr Zeit und Geschick. Und das man recht schnell ein gewisses Itemlvl erreicht liegt einfach daran, dass WoW heute viel mehr über das Endgame funktioniert. Früher war der Weg bis 60 lang und hart. Genauso lief Endgamecontent länger als heute. Klar, das Fehlen an Interaktion mit anderen Spielern (wenn man keine Stammgruppe hat) ist ein Schwachpunkt. Dafür könnte man heute aber kaum Dungeons beim hochleveln machen wenn es den Dungeonfindern nicht gäbe, da es nahezu unmöglich wäre Mitspieler zu finden (je nach Server). Und viele vergessen immer: Diese Funktionen sind keine Pflicht. Man kann sich immer noch Leute zusammensuchen (auch wenn das wie gesagt je nach Server problematisch sein dürfte).


----------



## DaStash (11. November 2013)

Wenn man die Infrastruktur schafft, dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn sie genutzt wird. 

MfG


----------



## Fexzz (11. November 2013)

müüüüllll


----------



## Khazar (11. November 2013)

Saschi1992 schrieb:


> Game Discos


 
Ist es schon soweit?


----------



## Alephthau (11. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Skill > Gearscore



Ah, früher waren also Raids gerne auch mal mit grün/blau equipten Spielern unterwegs in BWL/AQ/Naxx?!  (Wie viele Enhancer, Retris usw gabs eigentlich damals so in den Raids......oder Tank-Palas?!)

Will dir die rosarote Brille ja nicht vollständig kaputt machen, aber was heute "Gearscore" ist, war z.B. damals in Classic "Full T2" oder "Equip sollte großteils T2 sein", im großen und ganzen also über das T-Equip. 

Ich würde auch zu gerne den Frisch-90er sehen der sich in 4 Wochen herobereit machen kann, es sei denn er wird zusätzlich noch von Leuten mit geschleppt durch Raids! 

Mit Sicherheit finde ich auch nicht alles toll, SoG scheint z.B. wirklich zu einfach zu sein, aber was die momentane Möglichkeit des aufholen von Equip betrifft, hat Blizzard eigentlich alles richtig gemacht finde ich.

Gruß

Alef


----------



## Maggolos (11. November 2013)

Den neuen Talentbaum finde ich schlimm aus MoP.


----------



## akimdemoscha (12. November 2013)

wow? was war das noch mal? 
aber im ernst: echt wahnsinn, das sich das game immer noch hält. habs zwar nie gespielt und nie gemocht, bin aber durchaus beeindruckt vom blizzard marketing. die schaffen es wirklich den letzten uraltschrott an den mann zu bringen. und dann auch noch mit monatlichen gebühren. echt grandios!


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

akimdemoscha schrieb:


> wow? was war das noch mal?
> aber im ernst: echt wahnsinn, das sich das game immer noch hält. habs zwar nie gespielt und nie gemocht, bin aber durchaus beeindruckt vom blizzard marketing. die schaffen es wirklich den letzten uraltschrott an den mann zu bringen. und dann auch noch mit monatlichen gebühren. echt grandios!


 
Ultraschrott ist WoW definitiv nicht, Activision hat das Spiel mit Cataclysm nur so ziemlich in den Sand gesetzt wie man an den sinkenden Abonnements sehen kann. Nach WotLK ist es nurnoch bergab gegangen, mit Pandaria sind dann wieder einige hinzugekommen, haben es aber anschließend bereut.


----------



## duke999 (12. November 2013)

akimdemoscha schrieb:


> wow? was war das noch mal?
> aber im ernst: echt wahnsinn, das sich das game immer noch hält. habs zwar nie gespielt und nie gemocht, bin aber durchaus beeindruckt vom blizzard marketing. die schaffen es wirklich den letzten uraltschrott an den mann zu bringen. und dann auch noch mit monatlichen gebühren. echt grandios!


 
Wie kann man etwas als "Schrott" bezeichnen, wenn man es nie selber gespielt oder gesehen hat??!! 
Laberst Du alles deinen Mitmenschen nach?


----------



## Starblaaster (12. November 2013)

Es wird nicht das letzte Add-On sein, da auf der BlizzCon gesagt wurde, dass das Ende dieses Add-Ons direkt in das neue überleitet.. Das letzte Addon wird sich dann mit den alten Göttern und Titanen beschäftigen. Wer WoW als Schrott bezeichnet hat übrigens noch nie einen Asia-Grinder gespielt... Es ist halt mehr Casual jetzt aber das ist für mich okay, da viele halt auch nich die Zeit haben für tagelange Raids und wer möchte kann immer noch Hardcore spielen lässt sich fast alles einstellen oder umgehen. Ich freu mich auf die Garnison.. wer hätte gedacht, dass das Housing nochmal einzug hält in WoW.


----------



## Alephthau (12. November 2013)

akimdemoscha schrieb:


> die schaffen es wirklich den letzten uraltschrott an den mann zu bringen.



Ich glaube Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden, ansonsten müsstes Du auch sagen BF4, CoD und was es noch so gibt, sei "letzter Uraltschrott" und da ist die "Storyline" auch nicht gerade kreativ im Vergleich! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## MOD6699 (12. November 2013)

Soweit ich weiß wurde Titan nur überarbeitet und nicht eingestampft. Zudem hieß es mit "letzten Addon" schon nach Wrath 

Naja sollen sie ihr Geld halt Blizz geben


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich macht es Blizzard wie damals und orientiert sich einfach an dem aktuell in Entwicklung befindlichen EQNext! 

p.s.: Kleiner Tipp an Blizzard, macht das lieber nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Unfaced (12. November 2013)

Ich bin nach 2 Jahren Pause mal wieder eingestiegen, also hab ich 4.2 noch gesehen und erst mit 5.4 wieder eingestiegen. Es macht mal wieder Spaß... ich glaub WoW ist so ein spiel, das spielst du 1 Jahr und brauchst dann Pause damit es wieder Spaß macht. Ich glaub ich bleib jetzt mal ne Weile aktiv, das Housing im nächsten Addon klingt ja super das will cih mal austesten.


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Absoluter Schwachsinn, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Dieses Hardcore-Geschwätz ist einfach so nervig.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so seh ich es auch. Wenn man als arbeitender Mensch vielleicht 2 Abende unter der Woche und dann ein bisschen am Wochenende spielen kann ist man einfach froh auch so noch was im Spiel erreichen zu können. Und das Ganze "alles zu einfach" Geheule nervt einfach nur noch. Für die Hardcore Spieler gibts die Dungeon Herausforderungen, den HC Modus und mit WoD sogar noch ne extra Raid Schwierigkeitsstufe.
Außerdem: Die ganzen Gilden die nach 4 Wochen wieder alles auf HC clear haben sind doch zum großteil schon Wochen vorher auf dem Testrealm unterwegs und üben die neuen Bosstaktiken. Insofern sind die dem Content halt einfach immer ein paar Wochen voraus. Und wenn Blizzard den Testrealm net benötigen würde um Spielinhalte unter realistischen Bedingungen zu testen würden viele den HC Endboss nicht sooo schnell legen.
Insofern passt das doch und alle sind bedient. Und wem es immer noch zu langweilig ist der kann sich ja ein anderes Spiel suchen


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Hahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn alles so ******** ist warum spielt Ihr dann alle noch? Ist net böse gemeint aber bei deinem Ton muss die Frage schon erlaubt sein.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

DerToerke schrieb:


> Genau so seh ich es auch. Wenn man als arbeitender Mensch vielleicht 2 Abende unter der Woche und dann ein bisschen am Wochenende spielen kann ist man einfach froh auch so noch was im Spiel erreichen zu können. Und das Ganze "alles zu einfach" Geheule nervt einfach nur noch. Für die Hardcore Spieler gibts die Dungeon Herausforderungen, den HC Modus und mit WoD sogar noch ne extra Raid Schwierigkeitsstufe.


Hey, wenn man nicht die Zeit für ein zeitintensives Spiel hat, warum verlangt man dann das Spiele sich dahin gehend anpassen sollen, wenn es doch genug Alternativen für Gelegenheitszocker gibt? Finde ich nicht gut!

MfG


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Ich hab das auch nie verlangt, finde es aber gut so wie es jetzt ist. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, (ja i know das Argument ist so was von tausendmal mißbraucht worden aber halt wahr) nur von den wenigen Hardcorespielern finanziert sich das Spiel einfach nicht. Blizzard ist auch nur ne Firma die Geld verdienen will. Und je mehr Geld desto gut


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

Doch das tut es, was man auch daran sehen kann das typische HC Mmorpgs immer noch am Markt existent sind, siehe EQ1+2 etc.. Die Frage ist halt nur welche Gewinnerzielungsabsichten bestehen. Und in welche Richtung das bei Blizzard geht hat man ja damals beim WOW realease ja schon gesehen. Minimale Grafik für maximale Reichweite und Gewinn. Die folge ist jetzt das die "erweiterte" Zielgruppe das Mmorpg genre aufweicht und immer mehr hc Features, selbst Standard Features wie das hochleveln, ausgehend vom Klassenprimus, zumindestens was die nutzerzahlen angeht, genervt werden. 

MfG


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Nochmal die Frage: Wo ist da das Problem? Wer mag kann dann gerne (z.Bsp.) EQ spielen. Blizzard geht halt mit WoW einen anderen Weg. Weil Sie eben MEHR Geld verdienen möchten als andere Publisher. "Das Spiel für eine größere Spielergruppe öffnen" heisst das dann glaube ich in Marketingsprache.

Und das andere Publisher dann folgen ist die logische Konsequenz. Nachfrage bestimmt Angebot und nicht anders rum. Der Computerspielsektor ist da eben auch sehr erwachsen geworden.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Ich zähle mich ja nun auch zu den Leuten die dem Ende von Vanilla und Bc hinterher trauern. War für mich einfach die geilste Zeit in dem Spiel. Nungut, Classic habe ich die meiste Zeit damit verbracht den PVP Rank hoch zu treiben. Bedingt durch meine Ausbildung habe ich teilweise nur einen Tag die Woche gespielt und es bis kurz vor Rittmeister gebracht (Rank 11). Zu den T5 und T6 Zeiten hatte ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit und in meinem Raid waren die meisten Leute am arbeiten. Trotzdem haben wir es auf unserem Server (einer der aktivsten deutschen PvP Server) mit unserem Raid unter die Top 3 geschafft. Das war was, als mein Priester mit das beste Eq auf dem Server hatte (Dropglück undso  )
Was ich sagen will, man musste nicht unbedingt Unmengen an Zeit in das Spiel investieren. Aber wenn man es kann und die Zeit hat, dann hilft es schon ungemein. Man darf nun nicht vergessen, es ist ein MMORPG und das erfordert nunmal Zeit. Und so geht das ganze Spielprinzip flöten wenn nun die Leute am jammern sind, weil sie ja doch so wenig Zeit haben aber dennoch genau das erreichen wollen, was die Leute schaffen die eine Menge Zeit investieren.
Ich weiß noch wie es mich angekotzt hat, nachdem wir Wochenlang BT geübt haben. Prenerf! Man war stolz auf jeden Kill den man erreicht hat. Ich glaube der größte Jubel kam auf nachdem ROS oder Bloodboil endlich am Boden lag. Diese scheiß Encounter. Und dann kam der Nerf. Alle Gammelraids konnten plötzlich da rein und sich das EQ quasi für null Aufwand holen.
Mag der ein oder andere ganz anders sehen. Aber für mich macht das den Reiz an dem Spiel kaputt.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

DerToerke schrieb:


> Und das andere Publisher dann folgen ist die logische Konsequenz. Nachfrage bestimmt Angebot und nicht anders rum. Der Computerspielsektor ist da eben auch sehr erwachsen geworden.


Und muss ich das jetzt gut finden das die Feierabend casuals Mmorpgs und ich schreibe das nochmal aus, "*m*assive" "*m*ultiplayer" "*o*nline" "*r*ole" "*p*laying" "*g*ames", mit ihren casual Wünschen aufweichen und so an den Grundpfeilern sägen? Nö und das tue ich auch nicht!

MfG


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Das habe ich auch nie verlangt. Aber du musst halt akzeptieren dass es so ist. Oder dir entsprechende Alternativen suchen.

Aber glaub mir ich kann deinen Standpunkt gut verstehen.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Och akzeptieren kann ich es wie es nun läuft. Ich mein es ist nur ein Spiel. Hätte schon nochmal Lust auf das Spiel aber nicht so wie es derzeit da steht. Folge für mich: Mein Account ist schon lange dicht


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Laut Battlelog hast ja ne gute Alternative gefunden


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

Welche denn? 

MfG


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Und genau dieser Beschäftigung werde ich nun nachgehen 
Urlaub kann so langweilig sein...


----------



## Alephthau (12. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> und ich schreibe das nochmal aus, "*m*assive" "*o*nline" "*r*ole" "*p*laying" "*g*ames", mit ihren casual Wünschen aufweichen und so an den Grundpfeilern sägen?



Ich weiß es wird ein Schock für dich werden, deshalb sorge bitte vor dem weiter lesen für einen weichen Untergrund, aber es heißt MMoRPG!

MMoRPG steht für *Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game*, also frei übersetzt beschreibt es ein Rollenspiel was man mit wahnsinnig vielen Leuten online spielt und nicht "Ein Rollenspiel in das man wahnsinnig viel Zeit und Aufwand investieren muss und nicht jeder alles zu sehen bekommt!" ! 

Wie viel "echtes" Rollenspiel wird wohl in WoW betrieben?! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Wie viel "echtes" Rollenspiel wird wohl in WoW betrieben?!



Außerhalb von RP Servern dürfte es gegen 0 tendieren.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Ich weiß es wird ein Schock für dich werden, deshalb sorge bitte vor dem weiter lesen für einen weichen Untergrund, aber es heißt MMoRPG!
> 
> MMoRPG steht für *Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game*, also frei übersetzt beschreibt es ein Rollenspiel was man mit wahnsinnig vielen Leuten online spielt und nicht "Ein Rollenspiel in das man wahnsinnig viel Zeit und Aufwand investieren muss und nicht jeder alles zu sehen bekommt!" !
> 
> ...


Stimmt, hatte das eine "m" vergessen. 
Ich finds schade das so wenig role playing gemacht wird. Und die aktuellen Maßnahmen fördern sowas nicht. 

MfG


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Ich hoffe das in Elder Scrolls Online wieder richtig gutes Rollenspiel stattfindet.

Als aktiver P&P'ler fänd ich das sehr sehr geil.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

ESO sieht mir ganz stark nach nem Freizeitslasher mit Multiplayerfunktionalität aus.^^

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (12. November 2013)

War doch bei vielen erfolgreichen MMO's so, das sie aufgeweicht wurden und an die Wuensche der Mehrheit angepasst wurden.
Andere Spiele die diesen Weg nicht gegangen sind, haben halt ein Nischendasein gefristet.

Ich erinner mich noch an Ultima Online wie es zu den Anfaengen war.
Wie sehr mich diese neue Welt fasziniert und gefesselt hat.
Seltsamerweise habe ich dafuer Zeit finden koennen. Trotz eines Arbeitspensum von damals mindestens 250h/Monat, meist eher mehr.
Zeit fuer Freunde und soziales RL war auch noch vorhanden. Heute, keine Ahnung mehr wie ich das alles vereinbaren konnte.

Aber viele Spieler haben sich beschwert. Beschwert das man ueberall umgelegt werden konnte, das man seine tollen Besitztuemer verlieren konnte, das man beklaut werden konnte (ja es gab Diebe und extra Skills dafuer) und noch mehr Mimimimi.
Bis die erste Nerfkeule kam, eine Welt wo nichts passieren konnte.
Das wurde halt immer weiter getrieben. Dann warens die boesen Monster, der Lag und was weis ich was noch alles, was einem um die tollen Items bringen konnte. Und irgendwann wurde es Itemlastig.
Ja man ging immer den Wuenschen der Spieler nach. 
Bis ploetzlich viele User aufgehoert hatten. Die konnten sich mit vielen Aenderungen abfinden, und anpassen.
Aber irgendwann fuehlt sich ein Spiel nicht mehr so an, wie man es kennt und mag.

DAoC war genauso ein Beispiel. Es war verbesserungsbeduerftig am Anfang aber irgendwann war es gut und von der Community akzeptiert.
Das man immer wieder Leute hat, denen einige Sachen nicht ganz so gut gefallen, ist klar.
Aber auch hier musste man große Veraenderungen machen. 
Meist kommen solche Sachen mit einem Addon. Kaufreize schaffen!

SWG genauso.

Ja WoW war anfangs toll. Es war nicht wirklich was Neues, hat sich so aber angefuehlt.
Hat viele Staerken von anderen Spielen vereint, Schwaechen ausgelassen, und es war gut so.
Mir ist damals aufgefallen: die die nicht "weit" gekommen sind in diesem Spiel hatten mehrere Eigenheiten.
Leute die lieber alleine rumgelaufen sind. 
Leute die sich nicht mit ihrerer Charakterklasse auseinandersetzten wollten.
Leute die einfach die Faehigkeiten nicht hatten einige komplexerere Ablaeufe umzusetzten.
Leute die soziale Armleuchter waren, oder sich so in der Onlinewelt gebaerdet haben.
Leute die einfach kaum Zeit aufwenden konnten oder wollten.
Das alles waren die, die nicht in irgendeinem Raid rumgelaufen sind und mehr gesehen haben.
Und die, die auch nicht so erfolgreich damals waren, hatten meist keine Lust sich bisschen zu konzentrieren, bisschen zu farmen, bisschen Zeit zu investieren um an die Belohnungen zu kommen.
Wobei Belohnungen ja bei jedem anders aussehen.
Fuer mich war das Equip mehr Mittel zum Zweck, nicht unbedingt das Ziel. Klar, wenn man gut ausgeruestet war, hatte man fast immer noch Wuensche um zu optimieren. Ich habe aber genug Leute kennengelernt, die einfach angepisst waren, wenn sie nicht gleich und sofort die fetten Items bekommen haben.
Damals, die 40 Mann-Raids: es war nicht nur mal eben Zeit aufzuwenden. Es waren viele soziale Aspekte. Man musste nicht nur 40 Mann bei Laune halten, um einen Betrieb aufrechtzuerhalten, hatte man es mit weit mehr zu tun.
War man nicht nur ein Mitlaeufer, sondern hat die Organisation uebernommen, war das alles weit mehr als nur ein Blizzardgame.

Diese Komponente wurde nach und nach abgesaegt. Erst Raidverkleinerungen, dann Anforderungen, letztendlich was ich gelesen habe nur mehr ein Klick und man ist halt in einem Raid.

Ich sehs bei meiner Frau die ab und an noch daddelt. Klick und bisschen Zeit und meist Item.
Kein Gelaber mehr im Teamspeak nebenher. Kaum noch Kontakte zu anderen Menschen ausser manchmal Beschimpfungen, weil irgendein Vollhorst wieder mal das dicke rote Blinken am Screen nicht gesehen hat.
Weis nicht, wir haben uns damals unterhalten, weit ueber WoW hinaus.
Es sind Freundschaften entstanden, auch wenn Entfernungen dazwischen liegen. Diese haben teilweise bis heute Bestand.
Es wurden Kleinkriege ausgetragen, von Leuten die sich innerhalb einer Gilde/Clan/Raids nicht so wirklich verstanden haben.

Das Alles fehlt glaube ich vielen, die den alten Zeiten nachtrauern.

Zur Kroenung gibts dann Leute die man in diesen Instanzen trifft, die gelangweilt einfach nur durchlaufen wollen, hauptsache schnell.
Oder die, die absolut null Ahnung haben was da eigentlich vor sich geht.
Aber selbst die werden dank Activision durchgeschleust, und auch diese Leute muessen ihre Erfolge haben.

Kann man noch viel darueber schreiben, bringt irgendwie nicht viel.

So in dieser Form bzw. seit WotLK hat dieses Spiel fuer mich keinen großen Reiz.
Und wenn ich doch mal einen Blick ueber der Schulter meiner Frau werfe, wenn sie da vor sich hinflucht, wende ich mich lieber kopfschuettelnd einen PC vs Konsole, AMD vs. Intel, AMD vs. nVidia Threads hier zu 
Hat imho mehr Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## DaStash (12. November 2013)

Genau das ist es. Durch das ganze Generve wird immer mehr das Fundament eines guten Mmorpgs kaputt gemacht, nämlich die "Soziale Komponente" auf die es eben in erster Linie in einem Spiel was sich üblicher Weise durch intensives Gruppenspiel definiert, ankommt. Ich kann mich auch noch an viele von jenen Wowlern erinnern die sich mal an EQ2 gewagt hatten und ganz frustriert feststellen mussten, dass da ja ein wesentlicher Bestandteil das Gruppenspiel ausmacht und man ja kaum solo unterwegs sein könne, bzw. das zu schwierig wäre. Da konnte ich auch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Verstehe die Leute sowieso nicht, welche ein Mmorpg fast nur solo spielen. Völlig am Konzept vorbei. ^^

MfG


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Also bei uns in der Gilde ist dieses Feeling immer noch da.  Wenn das weg wäre würde ich glaub auch nicht mehr zocken.


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Auch wenn man das nun ganz anders betrachtet, für mich war es zu Classic Zeiten einfach grandios wenn man das erste Mal mit der Gilde z.B. Diremaul ging. Die erste Frage: ******* wie komm ich denn da hin? 
Bis man da versammelt war, bis es dann los ging. Buffs und co. Allein das hat mir einen riesen Spaß bereitet. Nun klickt man ne Instanz an, wird hingebeamt. Der Tank zieht schon die ersten vier Gruppen bevor der Ladebildschirm überhaupt weg ist.
Das hat mir Spaß gemacht wenn man sich wirklich auf die Gegnergruppen konzentrieren musste und jeder seine Aufgabe hatte. Ein kleiner Fehler führte oftmals zum Tod der Gruppe. Mittlerweile unvorstellbar. Wären sofort 3 Leute raus aus der Gruppe. Kommen halt die nächsten. Es wurde kaum gebufft schießt der dämliche Hunter die halbe Instanz auf den Tank weil ihm die 10 Sek die fürs reggen und buffen gebraucht werden einfach zu lang sind.

Achja war das alles schön


----------



## Verminaard (12. November 2013)

DerToerke schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Gilde ist dieses Feeling immer noch da.  Wenn das weg wäre würde ich glaub auch nicht mehr zocken.


 
Dann habt ihr euch aber innerhalb eurer Spielgemeinschaft mit allen Gegebenheiten arrangiert.
Wenn ich mich mal aus dem Fenster lehnen darf: ihr spielt auch mehr untereinander und mit Leuten die ihr kennt, als mit irgendwelchen Fremden bzw dieses OneClickItemZeugs was es da so gibt.
Ich pflege heute noch mit Leuten kontakt, die noch immer WoW daddeln, innerhalb ihrer Gilde, genauso wie du.
Die sind aber auch schon lang nicht mehr begeistert.
Denen gefaellt der Kontakt zu den Gleichgesinnten, daddeln aus Gewohnheit.
Aber nicht mehr hauptsaechlich wegen WoW.

Ich glaube fast, die haben irgendwie Angst aufzuhoeren. Gewohnheiten aufzugeben.




Metalic schrieb:


> Auch wenn man das nun ganz anders betrachtet, für  mich war es zu Classic Zeiten einfach grandios wenn man das erste Mal  mit der Gilde z.B. Diremaul ging. Die erste Frage: ******* wie komm ich  denn da hin?
> Bis man da versammelt war, bis es dann los ging.  Buffs und co. Allein das hat mir einen riesen Spaß bereitet.



Paladinbuffs vorm Pull eines Encounter und irgendein Honk die ganze Zeit AFK gewesen hehe.
Stratholme mit 7 Stofftraegern, weil man einfach eingespielt war.

Manchmal juckt es schon, aber dafuer alles reaktivieren und installieren.
Das man bemerkt, das das nicht mehr das Spiel ist, welches man mal mochte?
Nah!


----------



## Alephthau (12. November 2013)

Hi,

Zugegeben, durch einige Änderungen wurde es für Leute mit wenig sozialer Kompetenz erheblich vereinfacht, was aber nicht zeitgleich bedeutet hat, dass früher alle mit mehr sozialer Kompetenz gesegnet waren. Die Comm von WoW war, im Vergleich zu den früheren MMoRPG-Comms, immer schon "asozialer". Status wurde über Equip definiert, man erinnere sich an die Poser, und ich erinnere mich noch mit Belustigung an die Anekdote eines Freundes, der beim Elementare farmen in Felwood von einem Member von FtH mit den Worten angeschrieben wurde: "Geh weg hier, ich bin von For the Horde, das sind meine Elementare!"! 

Ein gutes MMoRPG muss JEDEM die Möglichkeit geben weiter zu kommen, wobei dies dann natürlich gestaffelt sein muss, und genau DAS bietet Blizzard bei WoW. Jedes Equip hat ein eigenes iLevel, das niedrigeste droppt in Instanzen und von da an gestaffelt nach LfR, Flex, Normal und Hero-Raid. Dazwischen dann noch Craftersachen!

Gruß

Alef


----------



## DerToerke (12. November 2013)

Ja wir spielen sehr viel innerhalb der Gilde. Aber arrangieren würd ich das nicht nennen. Wir haben halt alle mittlerweile das Studium fertig, Jobs gefunden und Familien gegründet. Insofern kommt uns das neue System sehr entgegen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (12. November 2013)

Oh mann wann lassen sie den rotz endlich sterben und machen mal was neues

für sowas wie WOW würde ich keinen sent ausgeben

das es so viele spielen werde ich nie verstehn muß und will ich auch nicht


----------



## Metalic (12. November 2013)

Würde ich damit immer noch soviel Geld verdienen, würde ich die Server auch nicht abschalten. Wer weiß wie viele Abonnements Blizzard braucht um mit WoW noch grüne Zahlen zu schreiben. Solange das noch passiert, werden auch die Server noch laufen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (12. November 2013)

das wo mich bei den super tollen spiel am meisten stört ist das z.b mein ehemaliger kolege da duch erst seinen job und dan seine Famielie verloren hat jetzt hat er harz 4 und spielt nur WOW echt klasse das ist sicher kein einzellfall


----------



## Verminaard (12. November 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> das wo mich bei den super tollen spiel am meisten stört ist das z.b mein ehemaliger kolege da duch erst seinen job und dan seine Famielie verloren hat jetzt hat er harz 4 und spielt nur WOW echt klasse das ist sicher kein einzellfall


 
Uh weil wer ein Suchtverhalten an den Tag legt, ist das Produkt schlecht.

Hey manche verfallen dem Alkohol, verlieren Job, Familie, Freunde und landen im schlimmsten Fall in der Gosse.
Trotzdem ist Alkohol in Deutschland noch immer saloonfaehig, teilweise sogar hoch angesehen.
Aber Computerspiele sind das uebel der Welt.

Wie siehts aus mit Drogen? Da sind auch die Drogen schuld das sie konsumiert werden. Behaupten zumindest viele Menschen.
Ich bin strikt der Meinung, das jeder Mensch fuer seine Handlungen selbst verantwortlich ist.

Solange mir keiner unter direkter und akuter Drohung um mein Leben keine Wahl laesst, Drogen zu nehmen, uebermaessig Alkohol zu trinken, in die Spielhalle zu gehen oder nur noch zu daddeln, ist es verdammt noch mal meine eigene Entscheidung was ich wann in welchen Maße konsumiere!

Es gab auch Schlagzeilen, das Menschen an Erschoepfung aufgrund von WoW daddeln gestorben sind. 
Trotzdem sind diese Menschen selbst schuld.
Ich weis nicht wieviele Menschen es geschafft haben WoW ohne ernsthafte Schaeden zu bewaeltigen, aber diese Leute die sich selbst nicht unter Kontrolle haben, verunglimpfen viele viele Andere!

P.S. ich kenn viele Leute die Daddeln (ja es gibt weit aus mehr als WoW, mit dem man sich intensiv beschaeftigen kann) Familie, Job mit viel Arbeit und andere Hobbys unter einen Hut bringen.
Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, das Daddeln fuer diese Person aktuell hoehere Prioritaet hat, ist das doch ok, solange diese Person nicht alles vernachlaessigt.

P.S. Meinungen und Gedanken wie deine kotzen mich unglaublich an!


----------



## lipt00n (12. November 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> das wo mich bei den super tollen spiel am meisten stört ist das z.b mein ehemaliger kolege da duch erst seinen job und dan seine Famielie verloren hat jetzt hat er harz 4 und spielt nur WOW echt klasse das ist sicher kein einzellfall


 
ein einzelfall ist das sicherlich nicht, aber wohl auch keine massenerscheinung. tut mir ja leid für deinen ehemaligen kollegen, aber man muss sich schon selbst im griff haben. da kann das spiel auch nichts für..


----------



## AnonHome1234 (12. November 2013)

DerToerke schrieb:


> Und wenn alles so ******** ist warum spielt Ihr dann alle noch? Ist net böse gemeint aber bei deinem Ton muss die Frage schon erlaubt sein.


 
Ich spiele schon lange nicht mehr auf Offiziellen Servern.


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> Oh mann wann lassen sie den rotz endlich sterben und machen mal was neues
> 
> für sowas wie WOW würde ich keinen sent ausgeben
> 
> das es so viele spielen werde ich nie verstehn muß und will ich auch nicht


 puh, das selbe frag ich mich über diesen ganzen asia mist auch (dragonball z, pokemon, mangas und was es ned alles für schund gibt). scheinbar ist meine meinung diesbezüglich aber nich die einzige und allgemeingültige auf der welt - welch erkenntnis >< gönne anderen ihre freuden


----------



## DaStash (13. November 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> das wo mich bei den super tollen spiel am meisten stört ist das z.b mein ehemaliger kolege da duch erst seinen job und dan seine Famielie verloren hat jetzt hat er harz 4 und spielt nur WOW echt klasse das ist sicher kein einzellfall


Jeder ist selber seines Glückes Schmied, von daher kann man wohl nicht einer "Software" die Schuld für soziales Fehlverhalten geben.

MfG


----------



## OriginalOrigin (13. November 2013)

Hans-dampf schrieb:


> Oh mann wann lassen sie den rotz endlich sterben und machen mal was neues
> 
> für sowas wie WOW würde ich keinen sent ausgeben
> 
> das es so viele spielen werde ich nie verstehn muß und will ich auch nicht


 

Warum sterben lassen, wenn es noch sovielen gefällt? Es gibt weit ältere MMOPRGs, die immer noch gespielt werden und auch Updates bekommen. Sollte man die auch "sterben" lassen? Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt, soll man es abschalten?
Und du musst ja nicht alles verstehen, ich kann auch nicht verstehen wie man LoL oder Dota spielen kann. Ist für mich absolut unverständlich wie solche Games  XX Millionen spielen können. Trotzdem sage ich nicht das man den "Rotz abschalten" sollte.


----------



## Zerovize (21. November 2013)

Also ich spiele WoW auch seit TBC und spiele es immernoch^^
Ich glaube das Geheimniss bei WoW sind wirklich die Pausen  Denn sonst wird es einfach Öde! Ich mache nun seit September eine Pause da ich 9 Chars auf 90 gespielt habe und seit September meine Ausbildung läuft. Aber mir juckt es bereits in den Fingern wieder anzufangen und das neue Addon klingt einfach GEIL! Ganz nach dem Motto: Don´t stop a running System! TBC lief gut, also holen wir es einfach verändert wieder xD Mich persönlich freut das und ich sehe es nicht als verzweifelte Aktion von Blizzard 
Eine Aktualisierung der Grafik war trotzdem schon lange fällig, aber besser spät als nie 
Das einzige was mich stört, sind die 10 Lvl die man jetzt wieder machen muss... mMn hätten 5 gereicht , aber wenn die den Content gut umgesetzt bekommen und das Questen endlich wieder bockt, wird das auch kein Problem sein!

Viele Grüße

Max


----------



## Aytirian (25. November 2013)

WoW ist für mich durch... Classic und BC war super, WOTLK noch einigermaßen erträglich, aber danach ging es nur noch Berg ab. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Anoras (26. November 2013)

Bin jetzt auch seit einigen Jahren immer mal wieder dabei & hab meinen ersten (bedingt durch arschwenig Zeit) auch auf 90, aufs Addon freu ich mich irgendwie schon. Seien wir gespannt wasdabei rumkommt


----------

